# Chukars?



## Marsh Predator (Jul 25, 2018)

So I have been going out to Lakeside Mt range for the last 3 weekends and yet to find any chukars? I did see some tracks in the snow on Sunday but looked like it was only 1 or two of them.

I understand Chukar hunting is putting the miles on and keep trucking. I am just curious if anybody else hunts chukar on this range? If so are the numbers decent on the range or is there another Mt range you think would be better to try? 

Thanks


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That’s a hard area to hunt. Not because they aren’t there, but because people traffic is so heavy up there. So the birds are smarter than most.


----------



## RabbitSlayer48 (Oct 25, 2017)

Last year was record drought thus little or no reproduction. Old smart birds. Better luck next year.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------

